
Moon bases could be built using astronaut urine - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/31/world/astronaut-urine-moon-base-scn/index.html
======
Zenst
Certainly a headline I'd never of predicted seeing in my lifetime.

However, currently they recycle urine into water. So whilst this may work, you
would be needing more water to produce more urine.

What I've always wondered is, old satellites, they often get put into an
abandoned outer orbit, why not crash them onto the moon for later
use/recycling. Though equally mindful that some have unfriendly power
generating inside, so that may preclude such avenues.

~~~
gshdg
The article seems to suggest that they’re using the components of urine that
are left over once you evaporate most of the water for recycling.

~~~
Zenst
Maybe, though i'm not so sure and not best article explaining it at all. I'm
not aware of any concrete that doesn't need some liquid to bind via chemical
reaction, so again - confusion rains.

------
Kaibeezy
_Transporting materials to the moon is expensive ... This is why so many
things designed from space travel are lightweight._

Whaaaat?!

~~~
Zenst
Cost to get things into orbit is expensive - I don't have the numbers but the
amount of extra fuel for every pound is, though roughly 90% of the weight of
any launch vehicle is fuel. So if you can have something lighter do the same
job, then costs etc really start to factor in hard.

~~~
Kaibeezy
o rly

~~~
Zenst
[https://www.nasa.gov/centers/marshall/news/background/facts/...](https://www.nasa.gov/centers/marshall/news/background/facts/astp.html)

